# Largest micro SD in Vantrue N2 ?



## Wakefield (Nov 2, 2017)

hi, what is the largest micro SD card that anyone has used successfully in a Vantrue N2 .. (the original not the pro)

Thanks


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Can't speak for the regular N2, but I do have the N2 Pro and I currently use a 256 gb micro sd card. A new update just came where it can support up to 256 gb vs 64 gb before.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

What UberRaleigh88 said.

But I'm only using a 128GB and successfully formatting it in the dashcam itself -- as opposed to formatting in a computer as the outdated manual suggests. You need to update your firmware to support that. Plus, you can't rely on cheapo SD cards, they suggest the orange Samsung U3 EVO cards.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> What UberRaleigh88 said.
> 
> But I'm only using a 128GB and successfully formatting it in the dashcam itself -- as opposed to formatting in a computer as the outdated manual suggests. You need to update your firmware to support that. Plus, you can't rely on cheapo SD cards, they suggest the orange Samsung U3 EVO cards.
> 
> View attachment 241932


You are correct regarding formatting the sd card from the dashcam itself. I do use an evo myself. Dude 128 GB is already very big. I actually just got my 256 gb last week and its insane how much it can store.


----------



## Lordrlm (Jun 3, 2018)

I use the same 128 Samsung myself, I store all the cabin video for a month and not having to change card halfway through the night is great! I would like to have a card that lasted 30 hours but barring that the 128 does everything I need it to.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Amazon Prime has the 400 GB microSD now on Sale:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074RNRM2B/?tag=ubne0c-20

Don't know if the Vantrue will accept it, but the returns on Amazon are easy.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Amazon Prime has the 400 GB microSD now on Sale:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074RNRM2B/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Don't know if the Vantrue will accept it, but the returns on Amazon are easy.


There's a good chance you may have problems with those cards: that model is a U1 class 10, only rated at a speed of 10MB/s.

Vantrue recommends the orange Samsung EVO U3 class 10 cards, which are rated at a speed of up to 100MB/s. With the N2 and N2 Pro models, SD card speed is important because that dashcam has 2 camera lenses, and needs to record video on the card twice as much or twice as fast as a single-lens dashcam. Don't take a chance.
- 128GB version: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XWM99NP/?tag=ubne0c-20
- 64GB version: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XX2GL1L/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

KD_LA , I stand corrected. Here is a quick Video Guide about MicroSD Cards:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> You are correct regarding formatting the sd card from the dashcam itself. I do use an evo myself. Dude 128 GB is already very big. I actually just got my 256 gb last week and its insane how much it can store.


I'm going to go out on a limb and guess 256Gb.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess 256Gb.


It'll take forever for 256gb to run out....


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> It'll take forever for 256gb to run out....


No it won't! On my N2 Pro, a 128GB card fills up in about 10 hours-- around a day's worth of driving. So 256GB would give you about 2 days of work.

HOWEVER... when it comes to rideshare, you can never have enough storage. I with I could afford one 128GB card per driving day, for at least 2 weeks. Far too many paxholes file bogus complaints, days after their ride.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> No it won't! On my N2 Pro, a 128GB card fills up in about 10 hours-- around a day's worth of driving. So 256GB would give you about 2 days of work.
> 
> HOWEVER... when it comes to rideshare, you can never have enough storage. I with I could afford one 128GB card per driving day, for at least 2 weeks. Far too many paxholes file bogus complaints, days after their ride.


Some drivers take off all the interior footage each day and store it on a hard drive for 30 days . Anytime I think a rider was a little off I'll pull that footage and store it on my tablet . I only use a 64gb card which is enough for about one day of driving then my Galaxy tab s3 has a 256gb card . I keep it in my glove box and will load anything funny, shady or concerning then delete it after about a month


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Waiting for my [email protected] pro to arrive. (excited! And really looking forward to the peiceof mind. Just got a 2 day vacation for "seeming impaired)

Any one know how long the 256 GB card will record? I'm guessing a lilover 2 days worth of Uber'n.



KD_LA said:


> What UberRaleigh88 said.
> 
> But I'm only using a 128GB and successfully formatting it in the dashcam itself -- as opposed to formatting in a computer as the outdated manual suggests. You need to update your firmware to support that. Plus, you can't rely on cheapo SD cards, they suggest the orange Samsung U3 EVO cards.
> 
> View attachment 241932


Har, snork. Funny, KD.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I bought a 3tb "personal cloud" and move the videos over there. I prune as needed or when I remember to do so. If anything of note occurs I will label that particular video or videos and keep those a bit longer. A few I've held on to for over a year. But mostly everything just gets deleted at the random intervals mentioned above.

I just moved from a Falcon F360 to the Vantrue N2 Pro with a 128gb card. With the Falcon I just rotated through two 32gb cards and then moved them to the personal cloud at the end of a shift or two.


----------



## Lordrlm (Jun 3, 2018)

I use a 128 Meg card and get about 12 hours of video. The videos are saved in 20 min blocks and each block is about 1.75 gig's for each view so its about 3.5 gig's every 20 min. I store all of my interior video for 30 day's and as I add new I delete the old. The only time I have needed to use it was adisputer with Uber over a fare. It was a crazy rider where I picked up 4 guys from home and took them to a bar than one of them had to return home to get his ID than drive right back to the same bar. Uber only payed me for the first trip. Saying I should have the rider update the address in the app. Of course Isaid they did and Uber said they didn't have a record of it. after going back and forth in email I told them the app was update for each leg of the trip and I had video to prove it. The next email was Uber saying I would be paid.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Lordrlm said:


> I use a 128 Meg card and get about 12 hours of video. The videos are saved in 20 min blocks and each block is about 1.75 gig's for each view so its about 3.5 gig's every 20 min. I store all of my interior video for 30 day's and as I add new I delete the old. The only time I have needed to use it was adisputer with Uber over a fare. It was a crazy rider where I picked up 4 guys from home and took them to a bar than one of them had to return home to get his ID than drive right back to the same bar. Uber only payed me for the first trip. Saying I should have the rider update the address in the app. Of course Isaid they did and Uber said they didn't have a record of it. after going back and forth in email I told them the app was update for each leg of the trip and I had video to prove it. The next email was Uber saying I would be paid.


 Thanks for the heads up. I never pay attention and I would have overlooked thinking they/it just keeps ticking the miles.

And for the time use information, LR &Z129


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Dashcamd only help you legally, Uber doesn't care nor does it want to see your dashcam. I once had pax report me for impaired driving and I uploaded dashcam vid of that ride to YouTube and Uber tokt me they won't watch it . YheT didn't deactivate me though.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Dashcamd only help you legally, Uber doesn't care nor does it want to see your dashcam. I once had pax report me for impaired driving and I uploaded dashcam vid of that ride to YouTube and Uber tokt me they won't watch it . YheT didn't deactivate me though.


That's a bummer, Ozzy.

But very cool no "vakay"!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> That's a bummer, Ozzy.
> 
> But very cool no "vakay"!


No vakay?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

My bad, Ozzy. "Vacation" or time off for bad "apparent impairment"


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Wakefield said:


> hi, what is the largest micro SD card that anyone has used successfully in a Vantrue N2 .. (the original not the pro)
> 
> Thanks


Just got the 256 GB working. Used this to format; https://www.disk-partition.com/free-partition-manager.html



Ozzyoz said:


> No vakay?


 "Vacation" or time off for bad "apparent impairment"

As opposed to _good, apparent impairment. _LoL

(was funny in my head Ozzy)


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

By my anecdotal measurements, a maximum-size 256 GB Micro SDHC card lasts for 10 hours, 57 minutes, 48 seconds of driving when running in dual mode 1920x1080 front & rear before it starts overwriting one’s oldest video. This was calculated using real video captured from the camera in combination day and night driving, however I’d expect that results will vary slightly depending on the complexity of the video captured.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ObsidianSedan said:


> By my anecdotal measurements, a maximum-size 256 GB Micro SDHC card lasts for 10 hours, 57 minutes, 48 seconds of driving when running in dual mode 1920x1080 front & rear before it starts overwriting one's oldest video. This was calculated using real video captured from the camera in combination day and night driving, however I'd expect that results will vary slightly depending on the complexity of the video captured.


mine only lasts a few hours at 1080p


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Waiting for my [email protected] pro to arrive. (excited! And really looking forward to the peiceof mind. Just got a 2 day vacation for "seeming impaired)
> 
> Any one know how long the 256 GB card will record? I'm guessing a lilover 2 days worth of Uber'n.
> 
> Har, snork. Funny, KD.


We NEED A UNION !


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

ObsidianSedan said:


> By my anecdotal measurements, a maximum-size 256 GB Micro SDHC card lasts for 10 hours, 57 minutes, 48 seconds of driving when running in dual mode 1920x1080 front & rear before it starts overwriting one's oldest video. This was calculated using real video captured from the camera in combination day and night driving, however I'd expect that results will vary slightly depending on the complexity of the video captured.


I have a full 256GB MicroSD card with me right here, filled to capacity from my Vantrue N2 Pro at dual 1080p.
There is currently 45 hours, 50 minutes of video on the card. Of course, half of that is internal footage, and half external footage, so you're looking at *22 hours, 55 minutes* of driving before the card is full.

If you're only getting 10 hours, 57 minutes, you either have a 128GB card, or it isn't formatted correctly. You'll want to make sure you have the latest firmware, and reformat the card.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm most likely going to return my Vantrue N2 Pro today back to Amazon.

If anyone wants to buy it off me (practically brand new) w/ GPS module, it's yours for $150 cash, no SD card included. I got it on sale for $120 + $22 GPS module. Not sure if I got charged for tax, but the $8 is to cover the time/effort in meeting you vs a very easy Amazon return.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/1080...n-vantrue-n2-pro-200-vs-pruveeo-p3-90.342687/


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Not sure if I got charged for tax, but the $8 is to cover the time/effort in meeting you vs a very easy Amazon return.


Throw in a round trip plane ticket and I'll buy it. 

I bought the Pro on that Prime deal and a 256gb card, so can't speak to your OP. However, it looks like 64gb is the limit on the original N2.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> I'm most likely going to return my Vantrue N2 Pro today back to Amazon.
> 
> If anyone wants to buy it off me (practically brand new) w/ GPS module, it's yours for $150 cash, no SD card included. I got it on sale for $120 + $22 GPS module. Not sure if I got charged for tax, but the $8 is to cover the time/effort in meeting you vs a very easy Amazon return.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/1080...n-vantrue-n2-pro-200-vs-pruveeo-p3-90.342687/


If anybody is in your area, that's a good deal. $150 is usually the sale price withOUT the GPS mount.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Yup figured anyone who needs it and understands the price would see the value, and offering it as a "favor" more than anything else, since it's really easier for me to return it than sell it.


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

256GB Evo card. No problems so far.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

For those of you that want longer recording times from your SD card, lower your bitrate and resolution down to 720p and you will notice it will record way longer than average before filling up.


----------

